# Esquema una señal estereo enviada a un sub y dos woofers por crossover activo



## Resurrectioncol (Jul 31, 2010)

Buenas a todos.
Quisiera saber si alguno podría por favor decirme si este "esquema" está bien hecho. Tengo dos woofers de mas o menos 8 pulgadas que cubren un buen rango, pero prefiero asegurarme así que pienso comprar un sub para dedicarlo completamente a frecuencias bajas. 
La idea sería sacar un cable de la salida estéreo del pc, entrar a la caja del sub donde irían los circuitos del crossover activo y de ahi pasar al amp del sub (éste dentro de la misma caja) y a parte, de las salidas de frecuencias altas salir a cada woofer con su respectivo amp dentro de su caja. El objetivo es hacer todas las cajas activas.
Se me ocurrió hacer un diseño, si así puede nombrarse (es un dibujo bastante precario) y me gustaría que me dieran su opinión acerca de si funcionaría o no, de si tiene alguna falla, en fin, en lo que puedan colaborarme. Adjunto la imagen de mi humilde dibujo 







*Gracias por cualquier ayuda!*


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 31, 2010)

El diagrama está bien, salvo que antes del ampli de graves, tenes que mezclar las señales.
Fijate por acá http://sound.whsites.net/project71.htm , la figura 1, es el diagrama de la etapa de mezcla.
Sds.


----------



## Resurrectioncol (Ago 1, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta!
Intenté leer el articulo pero la verdad no me quedó muy claro... todavia ando practicando el ingles jeje
Podrías explicarme la funcion del circuito que muestran?

Gracias nuevamente


----------

